# [nvidia] Failed to emerge nvidia-settings (abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos...

Pues me pasa esto:

Failed to emerge media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60

Os pongo al final lo que me dice. y la salida de "emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60" por si os puede ayudar.

El paquete nos es que lo use, ya que los driver de nvidia que instale si que me funcionan, pero creo que estos drivers piden este paquete y no termina de instalarse, y me empieza a resultar molesto que cada vez que le doy un emerge world o un revdep-rebuild casque por este paquete...

¿alguna idea?

Un saludo

```
make: *** [.objs/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.o] Error 1

make: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

 * ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2604:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'

root@localhost:/home/alex# emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10.V22 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10.V22-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 Apr 2010 12:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

 -- mod edit by i92guboj: code tags añadidos, por favor, usad siempre las etiquetas correspondientes para pegar bloques de código, mejoran la legibilidad. 

----------

## pelelademadera

agrega una linea asi en /etc/portage/package.use

x *Quote:*   

> 11-drivers/nvidia-drivers -gtk

 

si no existe el fichero, crealo

con esto no solucionas la compilacion, pero logras que no lo compile mas, por ahi es justo esa version la que no te anda, sino podes desenmascarar alguno superior o enmascarar esa version especifica

----------

## i92guboj

Necesitamos ver más arriba de la parte que has pegado. El final del mensaje de error nunca contiene información útil (o casi nunca). Probablemente tenga que ver con la versión del kernel que estás usando a la hora de compilar. Asegúrate de que el symlink /usr/src/linux apunta al directorio que contenga las fuentes del kernel que estás usando (tiene que ser exáctamente la misma versión reportada por "uname -r". También debes asegurarte de que la versión de nvidia-drivers que estás usando tiene soporte para dicha versión del kernel, a veces si estás muy a la última en lo que a kernel se refiere algunos paquetes propietarios como nvidia-drivers o ati-drivers pueden fallar al compilar.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Con el nvidia-drivers -gtk ya no me pide emerger el nvidia-settings, así que de momento solucionado...

Con respecto a lo que me pregunta i92guboj os pongo...

El kernel de usr/src/linux debería ser el mismo de la compilación, ya que lo dejo ahí siempre, pero lo pongo por si las moscas:

root@localhost:/home/alex# uname -r

2.6.31-gentoo-r10.V22

root@localhost:/usr/src# ll

total 22184

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 22680135 ago 27  2009 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run (esto es lo que usaba antes de usar el emerge nvidia-drivers)

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       24 mar 21 08:52 linux -> linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root     4096 abr 11 12:44 linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

Creo que linux apunta al mismo kernel de compilación...

Os dejo debajo todo lo que sale desde que intento emergerlo hasta el final...

Un saludo y muchas gracias

root@localhost:/usr/src# emerge -va --oneshot media-video/nvidia-settings

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60  1,311 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 1,311 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.17 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz'

--2010-04-19 21:02:36--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz

Resolviendo distfiles.gentoo.org... 199.6.1.174, 156.56.247.195, 149.20.20.135, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|199.6.1.174|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 302 Found

Localización: http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/distfiles/nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz [siguiendo]

--2010-04-19 21:02:36--  http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/distfiles/nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz

Resolviendo mirrors.kernel.org... 149.20.20.135, 204.152.191.39

Connecting to mirrors.kernel.org|149.20.20.135|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 1342058 (1,3M) [application/x-gzip]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz'

100%[===================================================================================================================>] 1.342.058    339K/s   in 8,8s    

2010-04-19 21:02:46 (149 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz' saved [1342058/1342058]

 * nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * CPV:  media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0 ...

 * Building libXNVCtrl...

rm -f libXNVCtrl.a *.o

make -j3 'CDEBUGFLAGS=-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC' CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc libXNVCtrl.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC   -c -o NVCtrl.o NVCtrl.c

ar rv libXNVCtrl.a NVCtrl.o

ar: creating libXNVCtrl.a

a - NVCtrl.o

ranlib libXNVCtrl.a

rm NVCtrl.o

 * Building nVidia-Settings...

make -j3 CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/command-line.c -o .objs/command-line.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/config-file.c -o .objs/config-file.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/msg.c -o .objs/msg.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/nvidia-settings.c -o .objs/nvidia-settings.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/parse.c -o .objs/parse.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/query-assign.c -o .objs/query-assign.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/nvgetopt.c -o .objs/nvgetopt.o

src/query-assign.c: En la función ‘print_valid_values’:

src/query-assign.c:733: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/glxinfo.c -o .objs/glxinfo.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/lscf.c -o .objs/lscf.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkxvideo.c -o .objs/ctkxvideo.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkcursorshadow.c -o .objs/ctkcursorshadow.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkui.c -o .objs/ctkui.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c -o .objs/ctkframelock.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgauge.c -o .objs/ctkgauge.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkcurve.c -o .objs/ctkcurve.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkcolorcorrection.c -o .objs/ctkcolorcorrection.o

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c: En la función ‘list_entry_update_gpu_controls’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c:1180: aviso: el puntero que apunta en el paso del argumento 4 de ‘NvCtrlGetDisplayAttribute’ difiere en signo

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c: En el nivel principal:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c:2484: aviso: se definió ‘find_entry_by_name’ pero no se usa

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkscale.c -o .objs/ctkscale.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkmultisample.c -o .objs/ctkmultisample.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkconfig.c -o .objs/ctkconfig.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkevent.c -o .objs/ctkevent.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkwindow.c -o .objs/ctkwindow.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkopengl.c -o .objs/ctkopengl.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkglx.c -o .objs/ctkglx.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkhelp.c -o .objs/ctkhelp.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkimagesliders.c -o .objs/ctkimagesliders.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplaydevice-crt.c -o .objs/ctkdisplaydevice-crt.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplaydevice-tv.c -o .objs/ctkdisplaydevice-tv.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplaydevice-dfp.c -o .objs/ctkdisplaydevice-dfp.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkthermal.c -o .objs/ctkthermal.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkpowermizer.c -o .objs/ctkpowermizer.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgvo.c -o .objs/ctkgvo.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgvo-csc.c -o .objs/ctkgvo-csc.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdropdownmenu.c -o .objs/ctkdropdownmenu.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkrandr.c -o .objs/ctkrandr.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkclocks.c -o .objs/ctkclocks.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c -o .objs/ctkutils.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkedid.c -o .objs/ctkedid.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkserver.c -o .objs/ctkserver.o

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c: En la función ‘ctk_display_error_msg’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c:109: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c: En la función ‘ctk_display_warning_msg’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c:137: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplaylayout.c -o .objs/ctkdisplaylayout.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c -o .objs/ctkdisplayconfig.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkscreen.c -o .objs/ctkscreen.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkslimm.c -o .objs/ctkslimm.o

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c: En la función ‘generate_xconf_metamode_str’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c:657: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c: En la función ‘do_enable_display_for_twinview’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c:4310: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c: En la función ‘switch_to_current_metamode’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c:5937: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c:5949: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgpu.c -o .objs/ctkgpu.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkbanner.c -o .objs/ctkbanner.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkvcs.c -o .objs/ctkvcs.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig-utils.c -o .objs/ctkdisplayconfig-utils.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgvo-banner.c -o .objs/ctkgvo-banner.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgvo-sync.c -o .objs/ctkgvo-sync.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkpowersavings.c -o .objs/ctkpowersavings.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributes.c -o .objs/NvCtrlAttributes.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesNvControl.c -o .objs/NvCtrlAttributesNvControl.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c -o .objs/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.o

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:195:2: aviso: #warning Old xf86vmode.h; dynamic gamma ramp support will not be compiled.

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c: En la función ‘NvCtrlInitVidModeAttributes’:

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:214: error: ‘prev_error_handler’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:214: error: (Cada identificador no declarado solamente se reporta una vez

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:214: error: para cada funcion en la que aparece.)

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:199: aviso: se define la etiqueta ‘blocked’ pero no se usa

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:84: aviso: variable ‘i’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:84: aviso: variable ‘event’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:84: aviso: variable ‘ret’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c: En la función ‘NvCtrlSetColorAttributes’:

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:273: aviso: variable ‘ret’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:272: aviso: variable ‘ch’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:272: aviso: variable ‘i’ sin usar

make: *** [.objs/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.o] Error 1

make: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

 * ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2604:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60:

 * ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2604:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'

root@localhost:/usr/src#

----------

